# Insider Seite Gefunden das müsst Ihr euch anshehen



## rico30 (16. Mai 2002)

...was es im Internet nicht alles gibt.

Habe eine echt Interessante Page gefunden. Und den kostenlosen PC Report bestellt muss mal 

sagen der ist ja spitzenmässig.
Zwar bei dem PC Report ist nicht mehr alles auf dem neusten stand, aber dafür war er ja 

Gratis. Hab gleich mal die CD Bestellt bin mal gespannt was ich da bekomme, ob die auch so 

Interessant ist wie der andere Report.

Sagt mir eure meinung zu der Page http://www.xxfiles.net 
würde mich interessieren was Ihr Profis davon haltet.

Gruss Rico


----------



## nils11 (17. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also das hört sich ja alles wirklich sehr vielversprechend an. allerdings wirkt die seite auf mich nicht unbedingt seriös.
les dir am besten kurz die agb durch und entscheide dann selbst, ob du dem anbieter vertrauen kannst. wenn ja, sind die tipps dort sicherlich ganz nützlich.


----------



## rico30 (17. Mai 2002)

*300370*

Hallo Nils,

Danke Dir für deine Antwort, was fällt dir bei den AGB auf.
Das es unseriös wirkt, ich denke mal der Anbieter will sich auch nur schützen.

Gruss Rico


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Mai 2002)

Mit einem Wort: CRAP!
Diese Weltverschwörungstheorien sind nun wirklich nicht neu. Dazu gibt es mehr als genug kostenloses Material im Internet, falls man sich wirklich so einen Müll antun will.
Besonders pikant: Für einen Artikel über Datenschutz im Internet muß man, obwohl er kostenlos ist, persönliche Daten angeben. Und in den AGBs ist weit und breit kein Wort von Datenschutz, nur unten auf der Seite steht ohne nähere Erklärung irgendwas von "xX-Files Vertrauensgarantie"
Den Einblick in den Datensicherheitsreport finde ich nachgerade lachhaft. Reißerisch, polemisch, teilweise offensichtlich falsche bzw. einseitige Darstellung der Tatsachen: 
Daumen runter und da bleibt er.

Mein Rat: Finger weg. Das ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Da kauft man sich lieber ein C't-Abo von, das ist sinnvoller.

Kaprolactam


----------

